# Jobs for teachers?



## s85hx (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi,

I'm a teacher in the UK and have been for around 18 months. I like my job but I would love the opportunity to live and work in the USA.

I'm aware that there has been an economic downturn and that emigration opportunities into the US have been dramatically reduced.

But, I thought I would ask, and see if anyone could help?

I want to continue to work as a teacher in the USA. I would like to live in California. 
My partner is a classroom assistant and we did get married in the US (although, I'm sure that has no relevance).

I don't own a property, and I am fairly young (24) so I wanted to make a move whilst I had less responsibilities.

Would there be an opportunity to obtain a visa as a teacher? Would I need to move to the US first before applying for a visa and a job? If there are opportunities for me to move, what property websites are good to view rental property.

Any help and advice on visa and jobs would be extremely appreciated.

Kind Regards


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

s85hx said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a teacher in the UK and have been for around 18 months. I like my job but I would love the opportunity to live and work in the USA.
> 
> ...



The job and the visa need to go together. The most commonly used visa is the H1b -- this visa does not allow the spouse to work. Use Google to research this visa.

Go here and use the search by occupation to find schools who have sponsored H1bs. I wouldn't bother joining the site or paying them any money -- once you have the name of the school, you can research them through Google and contact them directly.

If you set your destination as only California, you'll be throwing away a lot of other opportunities. And you're more likely to be in the Oakland ghetto than Santa Monica.


----------



## s85hx (Apr 8, 2010)

*Thanks..!*

Thanks for a fast reply. 

From looking at your advice, my experience does put me firmly in that category and my wife can come with me (she wouldnt be working either way).

Can I clarify, the site you gave that lists the H1B Visa applications made my various institutions.

Should I contact these directly to chase job vacancies?

I am an ICT / Computing teacher, would this matter?

Is there any recommended organisations I can enlist the help of to help me find employment and a visa in the US?

I am not fixed on California. I would live in several states. California just appealed the most. I am also particularly interested in New York, but just got told it was too expensive!

Thanks for your help, its much appreciated!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

s85hx said:


> Thanks for a fast reply.
> 
> From looking at your advice, my experience does put me firmly in that category and my wife can come with me (she wouldnt be working either way).
> 
> ...


The site I gave you lists institutions that have sponsored H1b visas. If you use the "By Occupation" search, you can narrow it down to high school teachers.

Contact the institutions directly. You do NOT need a middle man.


----------



## s85hx (Apr 8, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> The site I gave you lists institutions that have sponsored H1b visas. If you use the "By Occupation" search, you can narrow it down to high school teachers.
> 
> Contact the institutions directly. You do NOT need a middle man.


Thank you. 

Do you suggest that I just contact the institution via email and ask them if they have any job opportunities for me then, list my experience and qualifications etc?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

s85hx said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Do you suggest that I just contact the institution via email and ask them if they have any job opportunities for me then, list my experience and qualifications etc?


Google 'em and find out as much as you can about them -- then contact them.

You might also look up teacher certification to find out what you need to do for this. This is a state power -- so there are more than 50 variations. But you'll find some commonality between them. Google: "teacher certification" + <name of state or territory>


----------



## s85hx (Apr 8, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Google 'em and find out as much as you can about them -- then contact them.
> 
> You might also look up teacher certification to find out what you need to do for this. This is a state power -- so there are more than 50 variations. But you'll find some commonality between them. Google: "teacher certification" + <name of state or territory>


Thanks for your help! I am going to look up the requirements to become a teacher in New York state and then research an appropriate insitution to see if they have any opportunities for my skills and experience.

I will keep you posted. 

Thanks again.

p.s. - if you have any more advice, please continue to let me know

Kind Regards


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You are right - the downturn on the economy has now reached education through funding cuts. 

Public schools will not sponsor a visa unless it is through an agency. Google "foreign teacher usa" for starters. My school system recently hired several Philipino teachers but they came with years of experience and perfect academic background for around 30k/annually. Most of the positions agencies work with are on a consulting basis - one year at a time and no Green Card. Are you financially able to start in the US and restart in the UK after your US assignments/visa run out?


----------



## s85hx (Apr 8, 2010)

twostep said:


> You are right - the downturn on the economy has now reached education through funding cuts.
> 
> Public schools will not sponsor a visa unless it is through an agency. Google "foreign teacher usa" for starters. My school system recently hired several Philipino teachers but they came with years of experience and perfect academic background for around 30k/annually. Most of the positions agencies work with are on a consulting basis - one year at a time and no Green Card. Are you financially able to start in the US and restart in the UK after your US assignments/visa run out?


That salary would not be a problem. I wouldn't be all that bothered about a temporary assignment. I don't own a property so moving wouldn't be too hard. What are the chances of securing a permanent visa after a 1 year assignment or finding a more permanent position with an agency? Are there any you would recommend? What area of the US are you from?

Thanks for the feedback, it's much appreciated.

I realise this is a big daunting task and one that people discuss and think lightly about, but I am a commited individual and would really like to pursue this prospect. I know people recommend to leave out a middle man where possible but are they useful in helping find employment and assisting an emigration process, or would I just be wasting money? I'd like to seek out some further support and speak to somebody one to one, but wouldn't want to do this if it's money wasting exercise? Any thoughts/suggestions?

Thanks again


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

s85hx said:


> That salary would not be a problem. I wouldn't be all that bothered about a temporary assignment. I don't own a property so moving wouldn't be too hard. What are the chances of securing a permanent visa after a 1 year assignment or finding a more permanent position with an agency? Are there any you would recommend? What area of the US are you from?
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, it's much appreciated.
> 
> ...


The salary will be a problem because 30k is not enough for two people to live on in our area and your wive will probably not be able to work.
There is no permanent visa. I have to read up on it unless Fatbrit gets here - H1B limits your stay to 3 years plus one extension. It is not very likely that you will find an H1B sponsor with the qualifications and work experience you gave here. Too many budget cuts, too many teachers looking for work. 
Start looking into your US certification and get a grip on finances. Moving twice with not much opportunity to save between moves.
Google US schools (easiest by state and school district) and go over requirements for teaching staff. 
Have you looked into Canada or other EU states?


----------



## s85hx (Apr 8, 2010)

twostep said:


> The salary will be a problem because 30k is not enough for two people to live on in our area and your wive will probably not be able to work.
> There is no permanent visa. I have to read up on it unless Fatbrit gets here - H1B limits your stay to 3 years plus one extension. It is not very likely that you will find an H1B sponsor with the qualifications and work experience you gave here. Too many budget cuts, too many teachers looking for work.
> Start looking into your US certification and get a grip on finances. Moving twice with not much opportunity to save between moves.
> Google US schools (easiest by state and school district) and go over requirements for teaching staff.
> Have you looked into Canada or other EU states?


Thanks for that. The honesty helps! Can I ask what you mean by " looking into my US certification" ?

I do plan to save for the next year or so to ensure finances are good in case I do manage to find a way to move.

I am going to look at Canada as it keeps being recommended.

Thanks for all of your help, again.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

s85hx said:


> Thanks for that. The honesty helps! Can I ask what you mean by " looking into my US certification" ?
> 
> I do plan to save for the next year or so to ensure finances are good in case I do manage to find a way to move.
> 
> ...


Your UK teaching degree is not appilcable in the US. It means back to school for you.

Will one year be enough time? What do unexperienced teachers make in the UK? I have no idea. Just start adding - rent/phone/tv/utilities/car/car insurance plus deposits. Then the same when you move back.


----------



## s85hx (Apr 8, 2010)

twostep said:


> Your UK teaching degree is not appilcable in the US. It means back to school for you.
> 
> Will one year be enough time? What do unexperienced teachers make in the UK? I have no idea. Just start adding - rent/phone/tv/utilities/car/car insurance plus deposits. Then the same when you move back.


One year wouldn't be enought time, no, you are right. I would be looking at two years probably.

I wasn't planing to move back on a frequent basis when I first thought about it. But will more than likely need to save for 2 years now.

I possess a Bachelor of Education degree in Secondary Education with ICT and integrated Initial Teacher Training ( my undergraduate route was condensed, so that I didn't need to do an undergraduate course and then a postgraduate course)

In the UK, I am a fully qualified teacher. I checked out the NY teaching requirements and I meet the criteria to teach in New York schools, which was the first state I checked.

The bit I am missing is the eligibility to work in the US. Which brings me back round in my circle I presume, or does this change my options?

I am considering coming to work on a one year assignment, if there are still no further options. Even though, I would have to save financially, I feel I would still be able to ascertain whether or not, it was for me.

What agencies are popular? Where could I begin to look for work?

Thanks for the fast replies!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You may possess the requirements but not the NY State Certification. Read up on it. 
get off the pink cloud. It simply does not look good. 
"Where coud I begin to look?" - start reading answers - google foreign teachers usa; set browser on English only.


----------



## s85hx (Apr 8, 2010)

twostep said:


> You may possess the requirements but not the NY State Certification. Read up on it.
> get off the pink cloud. It simply does not look good.
> "Where coud I begin to look?" - start reading answers - google foreign teachers usa; set browser on English only.


I appreciate your reply, but I detect a blunt undertone. I feel that I may have been stereotyped into a category of person who asks blind questions and wants every answer on a plate, without having to do any leg work themselves. I am aware that this type of person exists, but please believe me, I am not one of these people.

I have begun to look at answers given, however it is a long search, one that I understand takes time, and one that I am doing. I am grateful for the information already given. I have searched on these key terms, but there is a plethora of information on the subject, as expected, and I simply have asked for further specifics to read in the meantime and possible, personal preferences / recomendations or experiences for more short-term reading.

I apologise for the misunderstanding regarding requirements/certification. It was an oversight on my part, which was the reason for my posting earlier, to clarify.

No, it simply does not look good, I am aware of that, and I have understood it. If I have offended you with what may have appeared to be ignorant behaviour, I do sincerely apologise. I simply feel enthusiastic and am aware that if one is to emigrate, then it takes a large amount or persistence and enthusiasm, despite when the situation is not stacked in your favour.

I would like to take this opportunity to thank you for the advice given so far though, and the accurate, honest, if not over blunt advice. 

Thank you.


----------



## jenna188 (May 26, 2009)

I am currently undertaking licensure requirements to teach in the state of MA. I do not know what the requirements are in New York, but you would be able to meet all licensure requirements within a six month period in MA if you study hard enough for them! I am taking 3 tests to gain initial licensure.


----------

